# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  Angry 24/10/16 [FURIOUSGOLD] UPDATES NEWSLETTER FOR PACKs 2/5/6/7 !

## mohamed73

* 
QCOM SMART TOOL - Update 1.0.0.10456* 
ADDED: 
[X] *ZTE Z660G / ZTE WHIRL NET 10* DIRECT UNLOCK 
[x] *HP VEER 4G* UNLOCK IMPROVED 
[x] VODAFONE 200 (VFD 200) / VODAFONE SMART FIRST 7 ERROR BELLOW FIXED 
  Code:
 Cleaning; ERROR: Cleaning Failed !  *   
FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0111* 
[x] Small bug fixes and improvements !    *OTZ FLASHER - Update 1.0.0.1620* 
What's new !? 
[x] MOBIWIRE AYASHA - FLASH READ/WRITE - FORMAT - DIRECT UNLOCK - IMEI REPAIR 
[x] ALCATEL 1052D - FLASH READ/WRITE - FORMAT - DIRECT UNLOCK - IMEI REPAIR 
[x] ALCATEL 2008G UNLOCK PROCESS IMPROVED [NEW FIRMWARES SUPPORTED]  
New files: 
  Code:
 VODAFONE_AYASHA-2UNL.otz 1052D-3[X=A]ALIN1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]ALMM1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]ALPT1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]IZHU2.otz 1052D-3[X=A]KSKH1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]OFUS1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]RGAM1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]S7RS1.otz 1052D-3[X=A]YEAU1.otz    *SPD SERVICE TOOL - Update 1.0.0.2060* 
[x] *MOVITEL M6225* FULL SUPPORT INCLUDING UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH MOVITEL_M6225_EN_PT-2PATCHED.spd 
[x] *MOVITEL M6233* NEW HARDWARE SUPPORT - IF YOU GET WHITE SCREEN  AFTER USING OLD M6233 PATCHED FLASH THEN USE  MOVITEL_M6233_EN_FR_PT-2PATCHED_NEW.spd 
[x] *XIORIA F16* FULL SUPPORT INCLUDING UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH XIORIA_F16_EN_ARB_FR-2PATCHED.spd   *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

